# Rubik's Cube



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2007)

One-handed (20.09 seconds):

[video=youtube;NJz02Nh99Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJz02Nh99Cs[/video]

2007 world record (10.36 seconds)

[video=youtube;xTTdnMuw37c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTTdnMuw37c[/video]


----------



## SRoper (Sep 29, 2007)

That's impressive. I knew several people who could solve it under a minute, but 10 seconds? I'm just happy that I was able to solve it at all.


----------



## sotzo (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish we could have a clock that times the number of hours these guys spent practicing this.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 29, 2007)

I like to see a clock time how long it takes these guys to get a date.

2008, 2010, 2012, 2014..........2026, 2028,etc.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like to see a clock time how long it takes these guys to get a date.
> 
> 2008, 2010, 2012, 2014..........2026, 2028,etc.



I don't know, the people I knew who were good at Rubik's Cube were women. Maybe they are too busy playing with their Cubes to notice each other.


----------



## Megaloo (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just looking at the Rubik's Cube fun last week. Check this out! After I saw this, I got some hope that maybe I, Meghan Thomas could/can do the Rubik's Cube!!!

[video=youtube;tSqUcrFJ498]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSqUcrFJ498[/video]


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

SRoper said:


> That's impressive. I knew several people who could solve it under a minute, but 10 seconds? I'm just happy that I was able to solve it at all.


......yep....I remember when they came out, I did not care about my time in the early 80's.....you were "cool" if you you could beat the thing!


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like to see a clock time how long it takes these guys to get a date.
> 
> 2008, 2010, 2012, 2014..........2026, 2028,etc.


 That was BRUTAL Bob.........funny....but brutal.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Max, if there's one thing I've learned, it's that comedy is not pretty.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Thanks Max, if there's one thing I've learned, it's that comedy is not pretty.


That's show business...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't waist my time on it. There were guns to shoot. Race Cars to work on. Booze to drink. Drugs to kill my brain cells with. And Girls to chase. 

I probably would have been better off with the cube.

I have never solved the cube. But I have been thinking about taking it up lately.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I wouldn't waist my time on it. There were guns to shoot. Race Cars to work on. Booze to drink. Drugs to kill my brain cells with.  And Girls to chase.
> 
> I probably would have been better off with the cube.
> 
> I have never solved the cube. But I have been thinking about taking it up lately.


No Brother the Cube is evil...it will break you!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2007)

The movie The Pursuit of Happyness this year peaked my interest in it.


You gotta see this.
http://www.youtube.com/v/s1vFV0jVjYE&rel=1


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 25, 2007)

etexas said:


> No Brother the Cube is evil...it will break you!



I tried one when they first came out. It didn't break me. I broke it instead.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > No Brother the Cube is evil...it will break you!
> ...


...As it should be!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > No Brother the Cube is evil...it will break you!
> ...




That's the "git r done" way to do a rubix cube.


----------

